# Ask: Set DVI port to inactive during standby



## tomi1212 (Jul 21, 2007)

My LCD can automatically detect status of a DVI port and if detects that signal is lost it will go to standby within 10 seconds. If it detects signal again it will come out of standby. This is very useful as it allows for ensuring that screen is turned off when not in use.

With 811 when I press the power button on remote or the unit it does not de-activate DVI port: it stays active and shows black. Is there a way to change this behavior?

As a related question, did anyone measure power consumption at standby for this unit? With DVI port active I wonder if there is much difference in power off and power on.

Tom


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

No way to change that Tom. The unit will blank when put into standby, but it is still outputting a signal. The newer units alway output a screen saver, the 811 puts up the screen saver only when inactivity standby shuts the unit down.


----------

